# Snow and Naked Udders



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I want to clip Saca's udder and post it on here---it's the size of a softball and looking very nice but it is sooooooooooooo hairy :roll:. And we have alot of snow. What can I do?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know a breeder up in Maine who clips udders, and it is super cold up there as well. I would do it... :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I clipped Sassy and Cordelia's udder - well, not totally naked but most of the hair was clipped off. But we don't have snow. . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I probably wouldn't. With the snow I would hate to make the doe uncomfortable and chilled just to get udder shots. I would take the clippers though and clip some of the fur on the udder so you can get a little better idea, but definately wouldn't shave down to skin.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't shave in this cold...BRRRR....would you walk outside in the snowy cold with no shirt? lol Trim the longer fuzz off if you want to but don't shave the udder...oooo...I got chills just thinking of that :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

No I wouldn't do it either not if you have snow or even if it is really cold. Getting a picture isn't worth a chilled goat to me. They grow that hair for a reason, to keep them warm. Just my opinion though... :shades:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess the question we need to know is how soon she is due... ? If she isn't due for awhile mabe just trim some hairs, but if she is due very soon you could shave it, but I don't think I would do a surgical clip if they spend alot of time in the snow. Can their udders get frost bitten like that?? I would think that they could.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

It's six am here and I'm listening to an audio book. 
See, I am scared of clipping her udder because she adores the snow---she spends all day playing it and she turns into a snowman when it snows. I think I'll wait until the 23rd or someting--she is due February second,


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Lots of people do a pre-kidding clip job - to help make your doe, when she kids, less messy. So, like Chelsey said, clip a little of the hairs so that we can get an idea of what it looks like (if you still want to post it) but don't shave it bare, like you would if you were to take her to show.

This may give you a small idea of the clip job I did in December. It's cold here and snowed for about 2 weeks but it's probably not near as cold as where you are.










She still has some hair to keep her warm and stays in a dry barn with lots of bedding. She did just fine.


----------



## sandyj (Jan 5, 2009)

Have you ever wiped off a car window with your bare hand? YIKES!!! It only takes a few seconds to freeze the hand. I live in Minnesota winters and wouldn't want to even think about going outside topless, as Dolly said. BBBRRRRRRR!!! The thought did make me laugh out loud though!
sandyj


----------

